# [US] Looking for Beau and Others



## mikkingu6 (Feb 8, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1exaduGXQ4nnPuGeyjqCKzcvgyqBbp7ptjMRLehSwOzQ/edit?usp=drivesdk
Got two Sandy cards and Norma to trade.


----------



## mikkingu6 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## mikkingu6 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------

